
The potato's role in the global dominance of white people - DamonHD
https://quartzy.qz.com/1148452/potato2/
======
eroccatlun
Modern civilization stems from the simple act of placing seeds and plants into
the ground \- Tycho : Sunrise Calendar
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B0zdzjiXg4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B0zdzjiXg4))

